# Would my cycle be safe and ok?



## Surname (Feb 7, 2020)

Im about to start my first cycle ever, anavar only, 20mg per day for 4 weeks and than 30mg for 2 weeks, after that 30 days of nolvadex 20mg per day. Sounds okay?


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 7, 2020)

I wouldn't run it. If you want to get ahead of the game spend the next 5 or 10 days in the search tab. Learn some stuff before you jump into something you could regret. 

Also tell us about yourself. Goals, age, size, anything really. It will help people give you solid advice.


----------



## Surname (Feb 7, 2020)

Im 80kg, 8-10% fat, 20y old(I know its stupid, but I want to do a cycle right now), anavar is my choice beacuse im building a lean body and I've been instructed anavar is one of the "mild" steroids. Goals? None in particular, I feel great entering being and leaving the gym.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 7, 2020)

Surname said:


> Im 80kg, 8-10% fat, 20y old(I know its stupid, but I want to do a cycle right now), anavar is my choice beacuse im building a lean body and I've been instructed anavar is one of the "mild" steroids. Goals? None in particular, I feel great entering being and leaving the gym.



Most people here would suggest you use test as a base for any cycle. And run it at a minimum of 15 weeks.


----------



## Surname (Feb 7, 2020)

I get that, but I have my hands on anavar rn, and orals are the only kind I would be willing to take, I dont think what Im about to do is perfect, I was just wondering if it would be safe and get me some results. Thank you.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 7, 2020)

you asked for it so...
no, ditch this plan immediately..
I could go into x y and z reasons why this is stupid but I really dont have the energy today.


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2020)

No, terrible first cycle, unless you're a female.

If you're a male, anavar is an exogenous hormone, and can (probably will) shut down your body's natural testosterone production to some degree. So you'll be a male with low testosterone for 6 weeks plus however long it takes your body to recover, if it ever does fully.

Your cycle is med/high risk with very low rewards.

And you state that you have no goals. Just wait.


----------



## Surname (Feb 7, 2020)

What would you recommend to keep my test production in some level of normal during the cycle? Exepct the obvious injectables. What about doing nolvadex even on the cycle not only as pct? I have no clue thats why im asking.


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2020)

Surname said:


> What would you recommend to keep my test production in some level of normal during the cycle? Exepct the obvious injectables.



You can't. 

Your body has feedback loops, and when it senses high levels of androgens(steroids you're taking) it stops producing it's own.

That's why every cycle you do is a gamble of some sort, hoping that you're body will recover.


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2020)

You're 20 years old.

Why take the risk, especially when you don't even have any goal??????


----------



## German89 (Feb 7, 2020)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Most people here would suggest you use test as a base for any cycle. And run it at a minimum of 15 weeks.



Minimum of 15 weeks!?!?!!? 

Whoa. I would never suggest that. That's just me though.

It's not unheard of to run a var cycle only.. I guess a lot of guys do it around my area. I personally would say, run test with it. .. unless you're a women. And I see cj said that already too.


----------



## Surname (Feb 7, 2020)

Well I just feel really great going to gym, and I want to enhance my gains and lifts faster and better, and I would like to test some steroids, I might be retarded, but I will for sure use that anavar, Im just looking for any help on how to, I have read that people use 50/80/100mg per day so I thought okey 20 for 4 weeks and 30 for 2 wont be that harsh on the body. Plus I have PCT ready.


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> Minimum of 15 weeks!?!?!!?
> 
> Whoa. I would never suggest that. That's just me though.
> 
> It's not unheard of to run a var cycle only.. I guess a lot of guys do it around my area. I personally would say, run test with it. .. unless you're a women. And I see cj said that already too.



You just told him what he wanted to hear, IT'S A GO!!!! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## German89 (Feb 7, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You just told him what he wanted to hear, IT'S A GO!!!! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):



Isnt that what men want?

I'm just saying.... it's common around here. I dont know why. But a lot of guys run var only. And they keep nothing. And feel like shit after but. Whatever. Gains > hoes. Right?


----------



## Surname (Feb 7, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You just told him what he wanted to hear, IT'S A GO!!!! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):



What would be the risks of taking such a low dose of var anyways, even with a proper PCT? Yea u said it could shut me down, but that low of doses probably wouldnt and its only 6 weeks, yes my test production would drop, but thats why PCT is here, right? I probably sound stupid but I have no experience hence all those questions.


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2020)

You'll get no gains from your cycle. 

You'll probably shut down your body's own system to some degree. 

You'll probably feel like shit on it, and afterwards.

PCT doesn't guarantee anything. It doesn't always work. Sometimes you don't recover fully, sometimes you don't at all. 

Lots of risk, no reward.


----------



## DF (Feb 7, 2020)

Surname said:


> Well I just feel really great going to gym, and I want to enhance my gains and lifts faster and better, and I would like to test some steroids, I might be retarded, but I will for sure use that anavar, Im just looking for any help on how to, I have read that people use 50/80/100mg per day so I thought okey 20 for 4 weeks and 30 for 2 wont be that harsh on the body. Plus I have PCT ready.



Nolva only is not a proper pct.  Var only for a man is not a good idea. Will you drop dead? no,  Will your dick stop working maybe, will your balls shrink probably, will you have very low test until your body recovers, yes.  

"so, you're sayin I wont' die?" :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2020)

I thought the same stupid shit as you when I first thought about this stuff. I got roasted HARD on another board. You're not the first to think this, you won't be the last.

Oh, I decided NOT to do the anavar only cycle. Glad I didn't.


----------



## Raider (Feb 7, 2020)

Well Surname, it’s not what you want to hear and I know the good people are already saying it, but you’re to young. I’m on TRT and your test level is probably still higher than mine. I’d kill to have the test level of a 20 yr. old. Just train and eat for now and continue to learn . Then and only then, you’ll be ready to man up, which will require injections and do 500 ml. Of test with proper blood work and pct. I know it’s not what you want to hear and I get it, I know you want gains yesterday, but in years to come you’re gonna sit back and say, I’m glad I waited and did it right. Best of luck buddy. Everyone here is just trying to give you there best advice.


----------



## Surname (Feb 7, 2020)

Thank you to everyone, I will reconsider. If I would still go on and use it, combining it with injectibles is the only thing that would actually make it work?


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2020)

Read the First Cycle stickies and threads. Lots of great info within them.


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2020)

Oh, FYI, anavar is one of the most faked steroids out there. Because it's relatively expensive, it's often something else, like Tbol.

I think I'm 2 for 3 the times I've bought it. 

It happens.


----------



## Surname (Feb 7, 2020)

Ye, I tested mine, its legit.


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2020)

Surname said:


> Ye, I tested mine, its legit.



How'd you do that?


----------



## Surname (Feb 7, 2020)

You can send any type of a drug/pill w/e to get tested for free(exepct transport fees) in netherlands.


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2020)

Surname said:


> You can send any type of a drug/pill w/e to get tested for free(exepct transport fees) in netherlands.



Well that's certainly handy!

I was kind of hoping for a crazy unexpected response, like..."we have a mass spectrometer at my lab". :32 (18):


----------



## Surname (Feb 7, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Well that's certainly handy!
> 
> I was kind of hoping for a crazy unexpected response, like..."we have a mass spectrometer at my lab". :32 (18):



It is, but Im kinda dissapointed at the moment, was hoping to start my cycle in a week, now I dont know what to do :/


----------



## CJ (Feb 7, 2020)

Keep training hard, dial in your nutrition, your gains will come.

Post up what you do for training and diet, maybe there's an obvious adjustment to boost your progress.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 8, 2020)

You are so far away from being ready to use any form of steroids. You have been given the answer. NO

Typically, I would tell you to use testosterone as your first cycle but in your case, I am going to tell you that not only are you too young but you are literally years away from being educated enough to put anything other than food in your body for the purpose of muscle building.

Tough love but you need it bud.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 8, 2020)

In addition to what has been said above in terms of it being a bad idea I will add that in my experience var is a purely cosmetic drug in that you will see it’s effects WHILE you are on it. However, once you stop you are back to where you were, which given that it is also one of the most expensive, is a waste of $$ unless you are try to look good for a specific date/event. 

For bang for your buck and true performance gains go with testosterone. Do some homework in regards to PCT, though. You will shut down your natural test. Make sure you know how to increase the odds that you can turn it back on.


----------



## Surname (Feb 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Keep training hard, dial in your nutrition, your gains will come.
> 
> Post up what you do for training and diet, maybe there's an obvious adjustment to boost your progress.



I would say my progress is quite good, I gained 10kg in 6 months, but with creatine, ye training every day, diet, well I basiclly eat clean and fu*king alot, I have never in my life gained fat tho, even tho im over eating always.


----------



## Surname (Feb 8, 2020)

And thank you all, I do realise I must sound really dumb with what I was saying, but thats the reason I came here, right? Anyways, thanks!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 8, 2020)

Surname said:


> And thank you all, I do realise I must sound really dumb with what I was saying, but thats the reason I came here, right? Anyways, thanks!



You don't sound dumb. You just need to do more research. We were all there at some point. You are in the right place to learn.


----------



## CJ (Feb 8, 2020)

Surname said:


> And thank you all, I do realise I must sound really dumb with what I was saying, but thats the reason I came here, right? Anyways, thanks!



No worries Bud, like I said, I did the exact same thing. Lots of good info here, and good people too, we wouldn't steer you wrong.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 8, 2020)

Of course your getting very solid *advice** here ... my question would be how old are you ... how long have you been training ... and how many calories are you consuming ... I'd suggest you keep training and further increase your calorie with extreme focus on quality protein ...


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 8, 2020)

I wouldn't do anything without test, sounds like you need to do some research and get some more information before doing this!


----------



## Surname (Feb 8, 2020)

Well since I already now have some anavar, it expires in about a year or year and a half, so for now I will hold on to it. I will do my research, but are there any solutions for cycling anavar without needles? Just asking for future decisions.


----------



## CJ (Feb 8, 2020)

Surname said:


> Well since I already now have some anavar, it expires in about a year or year and a half, so for now I will hold on to it. I will do my research, but are there any solutions for cycling anavar without needles? Just asking for future decisions.



Not unless you are a female. 

Some competitors drop injectables right before their shows, but that's not the situation you're in. I would not advise it. 

Continue progressing naturally for now. Maybe in the future, you'll decide that you want to try a real cycle, maybe you won't. 

If you want a little jolt now, try some caffeine before your workouts.


----------



## ron1204 (Feb 8, 2020)

welcome in


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2020)

What if u got some fake var that’s a whinny dbol mix. Which most var from shitty labs is


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 8, 2020)

If youre afraid of needles, youre probably not even lifting very hard. Sorry but that’s some sissy stuff


----------



## Surname (Feb 8, 2020)

Gadawg said:


> If youre afraid of needles, youre probably not even lifting very hard. Sorry but that’s some sissy stuff



Being afraid and not wanting to do needles is not the same thing. I am just asking beacuse I do not know. What is sissy is the way u assume things u dont know jack shi.t about.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 8, 2020)

Surname said:


> Being afraid and not wanting to do needles is not the same thing. I am just asking beacuse I do not know. What is sissy is the way u assume things u dont know jack shi.t about.



Why would you not want to do injectables? They yield much better results with better and more sustainable gains not to mention that they usually have less side effects.


----------



## German89 (Feb 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Why would you not want to do injectables? They yield much better results with better and more sustainable gains not to mention that they usually have less side effects.



Cause.. it might "hurt"


----------



## Surname (Feb 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Why would you not want to do injectables? They yield much better results with better and more sustainable gains not to mention that they usually have less side effects.



Honestly, I dont know, in my head its a step up(I know its safer than most orals) but its like there is a wall in my head, dunno what to say. I will have to put my mind to work and figure out what I really want.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 8, 2020)

This sounds like a thread looking for the answer you want. 

As you can see most everyone here is going to say no to a oral only cycle, and I agree. 

But let's give you the answer you want... 

Are you male or female? 20mg/30mg of anavar for a male is very low, and you're not going to get much results. 50mg a day is minimum for male. I wouldn't go above 100mg a day. 

So a "safe" anavar cycle would be 50mg/day for 6-8 weeks. Then run your pct. 

Anavar is know to give people lower back pumps and I can tell you from first hand experience it can put you on the floor after a set of squats.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 8, 2020)

Surname said:


> Being afraid and not wanting to do needles is not the same thing. I am just asking beacuse I do not know. What is sissy is the way u assume things u dont know jack shi.t about.




So youre not afraid of needles but keep saying that you dont want to do needles?  And you say you dont know anything about this stuff but you already bought drugs?  You even say you know injectables are safer but dont want to do them.  

Brilliant. Good luck


----------



## Surname (Feb 9, 2020)

Gadawg said:


> So youre not afraid of needles but keep saying that you dont want to do needles?  And you say you dont know anything about this stuff but you already bought drugs?  You even say you know injectables are safer but dont want to do them.
> 
> Brilliant. Good luck



I bought the drugs thinking i know about them enough.


----------



## Surname (Feb 9, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> This sounds like a thread looking for the answer you want.
> 
> As you can see most everyone here is going to say no to a oral only cycle, and I agree.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Ill put my mind to work and update you guys if anything good comes out of this


----------



## Riot (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi pal,

Just letting you know that I was similar to you. I wanted a quick fix, lots of gains for low risk. I am really glad of the help I got on here.

I did a test e cycle and felt amazing and get some good results. Just updated my own journal with them with pics if you want to check. 

Also I did my bloods too. You should note that people here do want to help but some responses will make them fell like what the point. 

Test only made massive results for me. The injection was Monday and Thursday and to be honest is a piece of piss done right (clean hands and work area, fresh needles, alcohol wipes etc) I've not had proper pain in injection site and do not fear doing it again in the future. 

Also realise that test is natural so in my mind its safer than popping orals that can cause damage to your liver. 

I'd suggest getting you blood work done now. If all is good (should be at your age) and do a test e cycle only. Do bloods during to check the gear is good and see how you're reacting to the stuff, if needed take some form of AI to keep estrogen in check, and a good pct after.

You will do better based on what I've done and read. 

Remember some of the guys and girls on here have years of experience both good and bad I'm sure so listen to them. 

Good luck with whatever you do though!

Take pictures too, helped me see the difference, you start to think you're not getting any but you are!


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 10, 2020)

German89 said:


> Isnt that what men want?
> 
> I'm just saying.... it's common around here. I dont know why. But a lot of guys run var only. And they keep nothing. And feel like shit after but. Whatever. Gains > hoes. Right?


Gains = hoes


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 10, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Why would you not want to do injectables? They yield much better results with better and more sustainable gains not to mention that they usually have less side effects.



What ^^ @bigswolepump said.

I had extreme trypanophobia (fear of needles) but like @Surname said, having fear and letting it control u r two different things. actually 

On my first cycle and about 10 injections into it, I still get very nervous every time I have to stick myself, but I've simply conquered my fear and I refuse to let it hold any power over me.


----------



## andy (Jun 10, 2020)

Surname said:


> I get that, but I have my hands on anavar rn, and orals are the only kind I would be willing to take, I dont think what Im about to do is perfect, I was just wondering if it would be safe and get me some results. Thank you.




If u would get your hand on a gun would u shoot yourself? 
If u can't pin through skin go paint.

If u do something do it proper, u can really **** shit up with orals. I'd stay away from them as much as I could.


----------



## andy (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm afraid of needles as crazy, I still can't stand giving blood, I get sick. But your goals are what matters here.
So that's a BS excuse if u saying your afraid ,sorry man.


----------

